# Tim Thomas



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

How do yall like the acquisiton of Tim Thomas so far? Do u think he'll help us considerably in the playoffs??? IMO, i think he is a solid player. I dont think he should be a starter, but he'll give us just that much more depth. Hes long, athletic, and can shoot it (not counting the 2 air balls per game) Wat are ur takes?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think he's just starting because of the injuries to Kurt and Amare. He will add depth and ultimately help us in the playoffs or even before. I liked the aquistion very much so. I'd rather start him than Barbosa, or James Jones right now. Jones is kinda dinged and Barbosa makes us even smaller haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He's got 15 points before the half right now. For sure a good pick up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> He's got 15 points before the half right now. For sure a good pick up.




He had 15 in first qrter lol. But had 3 fouls :dead: . we scored 36 on them in first qrter. They had 27 though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

24 minutes, 23 points, 10-11, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 0 turnovers

Some would look at this and say "Wow, look what Nash can do." Well...

*Tim's 10 FG's:* 

Driving Layup - Unassisted
Jump Shot - Nash
Jump Shot - Marion
Jump Shot - Barbosa
Jump Shot - House
Jump Shot - Unassisted
Driving Layup - Barbosa
Offensive Putback - Unassisted
Jump Shot - Unassisted
Jump Shot - Unassisted

Hmm...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah those people are *******s


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Tim Thomas is a perfect addition to the Suns. He matches in the Suns' up-tempo style because he can knock down those 3s


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He has been good for you guys. For the price you got him for, his production has been top notch. Cant really ask for more with for that kind of price.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope this offseason we don't do anything really dramatic. Thomas is signed for the rest of yr, and I think with the way he's playing we could resign him and he probably wants to be here.. But we got 10 guys signed for next yr and this is cluding Skita(maybe we'll let him go). We have House signed for next yr which I like. Diaw will need to be extended cuz he has a qualifying offer the next yr. No Pat Burke anymore haha. 

I also hope we don't trade James Jones just to keep ****ing Barbosa in the future. We'll probably trade one of our 2 first rd picks hoping it's the late one than earlier one haha.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i said this was an underrated signing. i was laughed it. SO EAT IT IF U LAUGHED :soapbox:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I hope this offseason we don't do anything really dramatic. Thomas is signed for the rest of yr, and I think with the way he's playing we could resign him and he probably wants to be here.. But we got 10 guys signed for next yr and this is cluding Skita(maybe we'll let him go). We have House signed for next yr which I like. Diaw will need to be extended cuz he has a qualifying offer the next yr. No Pat Burke anymore haha.
> 
> I also hope we don't trade James Jones just to keep ****ing Barbosa in the future. We'll probably trade one of our 2 first rd picks hoping it's the late one than earlier one haha.


Well, something has to give...I don't think there's any way we can afford to resign Tim Thomas in the offseason. I'm sure he's going to want mid-level exception type money, and the Suns (assuming no luxury tax) simply don't have that to give.

I expect Diaw to get a Ginobili type deal, and then Leandro to be traded for a future first round pick. Then we will use one of the first round picks to draft a PG to play behind or with Nash (and therefore lock that person up for 4 years relatively cheap). Suns salary in 2007 is $56.8 million (not including draft picks!), meaning they can dish out only $4.1 million (minus draft picks) to Diaw in his first year. Not going to get it done. Therefore, assuming the core will not be broken up, the answer is either part with Kurt Thomas ($8 million expiring) or James Jones ($2.9 million). I expect Diaw to make around $7-8 million in the first year of his deal, so I would have to say Kurt is the one to go. If they can draft a young defensive minded big man with one of their 2007 picks (where most of the top prejected guys are big men), then the blow of losing Kurt might be eased a bit. It'll be interesting to see what happens, but I don't see how there is any room for Tim Thomas in a Suns uniform.

James Jones also needs to know that, playing the way he's playing now, he is replaceable. He needs to bring his shot to the point of being deadly, as opposed to very inconsistent and streaky, otherwise the Suns will probably draft a guy and then get rid of Kurt -and- Jones.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd just like to keep this current team the same. With Amare and Kurt back next year it can be really special.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Well, something has to give...I don't think there's any way we can afford to resign Tim Thomas in the offseason. I'm sure he's going to want mid-level exception type money, and the Suns (assuming no luxury tax) simply don't have that to give.
> 
> I expect Diaw to get a Ginobili type deal, and then Leandro to be traded for a future first round pick. Then we will use one of the first round picks to draft a PG to play behind or with Nash (and therefore lock that person up for 4 years relatively cheap). Suns salary in 2007 is $56.8 million (not including draft picks!), meaning they can dish out only $4.1 million (minus draft picks) to Diaw in his first year. Not going to get it done. Therefore, assuming the core will not be broken up, the answer is either part with Kurt Thomas ($8 million expiring) or James Jones ($2.9 million). I expect Diaw to make around $7-8 million in the first year of his deal, so I would have to say Kurt is the one to go. If they can draft a young defensive minded big man with one of their 2007 picks (where most of the top prejected guys are big men), then the blow of losing Kurt might be eased a bit. It'll be interesting to see what happens, but I don't see how there is any room for Tim Thomas in a Suns uniform.
> 
> James Jones also needs to know that, playing the way he's playing now, he is replaceable. He needs to bring his shot to the point of being deadly, as opposed to very inconsistent and streaky, otherwise the Suns will probably draft a guy and then get rid of Kurt -and- Jones.



Yeah, those all good points. And you're prolly right. But part of Jones playin this way has to do with him being banged up but yeah I know it's not all of that though. I know I would rather have him than Barbosa and this was brought up when D.A on TNT mentioned that we could have traded Jones by trade deadline so we can keep Barbosa around. Which I seriously hope is false. I don't see what the big deal about Barbosa is.


I hope we draft Randy Foye as a back up PG this yr and we part with the 2nd first rd. Or even Allan Ray would be good . Maybe not as high as Foye. And I want one of them not just cuz I like Nova but they both play tough physical defense, and get a lot of deflections, they rebound well for being a guard. Offensively, they handle the ball very well. They also can also shoot lights out, especially from 3. One of these guys would be perfect for us.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I hope we draft Randy Foye as a back up PG this yr and we part with the 2nd first rd. Or even Allan Ray would be good . Maybe not as high as Foye. And I want one of them not just cuz I like Nova but they both play tough physical defense, and get a lot of deflections, they rebound well for being a guard. Offensively, they handle the ball very well. They also can also shoot lights out, especially from 3. One of these guys would be perfect for us.


Well, the Suns will probably be sitting with the 27th or 26th pick (depending on if Miami has a better record than the Suns when all is said and done). The Atlanta pick will definitely not be coming this year. The Lakers pick will be relayed to Boston since it will likely be worse than 10th. Boston will then send the lesser of the two picks, which will probably be the Lakers pick. That could be 14-15 if they make the playoffs or 11-13 if they don't. The Suns might be able to trade the 13th pick and their 26th pick and move up in the draft to take the player they want, since they don't really have room in the rotation for two players. 

Randy Foye is projected (early of course) to go around 7-13 from what I've seen. Suns need to take this chance to land a guard though, because next year they're going to have to look at a 2007 draft with a lot of big men. Foye might work though because he could give minutes both backing up Nash and at SG, plus he would do well in the Suns fast-paced offense. But his stock could rise and be out of the Suns' reach, who knows.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

who repped me on this thread and asked to be repped back? Next time, might wanna say who u are, :rofl:


----------

